# KRAKOW | Public Transport



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Tramways in Krakow (Poland)

It is operated since 1882. There are 25 ordinary and 2 supporting lines with a total length of 322 kilometres (200 miles). The total system length for the end of 2008 was 86.5 kilometres (53.7 mi), including a 1.4 kilometres (0.87 mi) tram tunnel with two underground stops.

More information :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tramways_in_Kraków

Krakow tramlink network map

MPK SA in Cracow / Network Maps

Jakdojade


Man GT6 (Nuremberg)

Produced between 1962 and 1966 for various German cities. Kraków was buying GT6 cars from Nuremberg between 1994 and 2004. Between 1994 and 2009, some of them were operated with B4 trailers.















































E1 (Vienna)

Produced between 1966 and 1976. Imported from Vienna since 2004. Some cars have got a partial electronic passenger information system.
















































Konstal 105Na

Produced between 1979 and 1992. It is 13.5-metre (44 ft)-long and can form longer trains (theoretically up to 5 cars, in practice the 2- and 3-car trains are operated). Due to the unreliability and the poor technical design, it is slowly replaced by second-hand trams from Germany.


















































Bombardier NGT6

Bombardier NGT6 cars are low-floor trams bought since 2000. There have been three deliveries so far: 12 cars in 2000, 14 cars in 2003 and 24 cars between 2007 and 2008. The trams have an electronic passenger information system.






































































































Duewag GT8S (Düsseldorf)

Produced between 1973 and 1975 for Düsseldorf, Germany. In September 2009 MPK Kraków bought one of the cars for testing, and decided to import next 27 cars of this class. During the modernization, they were equipped with an electronic passenger information system. In the near future, they are planned to get a low-floor module. It is worth noting that the cars retained their own rolling stock numbers from Düsseldorf.















































EU8N (Vienna)

In 2008, MPK Kraków imported 25 E6+C6 trams from Vienna. Except one of them for a short period of time, they never appeared in a normal service, because they had to go through a general reconstruction. Using spare parts from the unnecessary C6 trailers, Autosan company produced a new low-floor module which was installed between the two sections of E6. The final assembly took place in MPK Kraków, where the trams got a new look. The new trams were given EU8N symbol. The internal equipment includes electronic passenger information system and air conditioning. The first EU8N appeared in service on 2 July 2010.
















































MAN N8S-NF (Nuremberg, Essen)

hese cars were produced between 1976 and 1977. In early 90-ies, they were added a low-floor section . Since 2006, they are imported from Nuremberg. One of cars is a former narrow gauge M8S from Essen, bought initially for replacement parts, but later adapted to a standard gauge. It does not have a low-floor section. During the modernization, they have got an electronic passenger information system.







































Pesa 2014N

Longest tram in operation in Poland (42,83m). Equipped with HVAC air condidition system from Vossloh Kiepe, electronic passenger information system, ticket machines and bike stand is capable to carry on up to 300 passengers, including 102 on seats. The first "Krakowiak" appeared in service on August 31, 2015.















































All photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl thx 
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## kyah117 (Jan 24, 2010)

I really love your pictures!

More, More, More!


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

These are not my pics , come from www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Krakow Buses ^^

^^ Mercedes Citario 0530G ^^















































^^ Solaris Urbino 12 ^^










































































^^ Solaris Urbino 18 ^^

































































^^ Scania CN94UB ^^
























































^^ Scania CN94UA ^^

































































^^ Scania CN113CLL ^^

























































^^ Scania CN113ALB ^^





























































:cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Volvo B7TL Ayats Bravo City Tour ^^


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Neoplan N4020 ^^


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Krakow Balice Airport Express ^^


----------



## Jamuary (Jul 11, 2009)

CRACOV LOOKS GRATE


----------



## Chris80678 (Sep 2, 2007)

I would have thought that the Kraków Balice Airport Express train would have far more coaches. Kraków is a popular and busy entry airport in Poland and if people are to be encouraged to take the train into Kraków from Balice airport rather than the bus than surely more coaches need to be added to make it longer and to give it more capacity, even if there is a lot of standing room
(not practical if you have lots of luggage)


----------



## asahi (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ From my experience I can tell you that it's enough for the current needs. At least I have never seen it really crowded. Maybe it happens but not really on a regular basis.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Mercedes O520 Cito ^^


----------



## -Spitzkopf Larry- (May 25, 2010)

Hello.

These are really nice pictures from Kraków! 
And I also really like the new buses and the new trams. 
I hope that I'll the visit the city while the UEFA Euro 2012.


----------



## gameclub (Jun 25, 2010)

-Spitzkopf Larry- said:


> Hello.
> 
> These are really nice pictures from Kraków!
> And I also really like the new buses and the new trams.
> I hope that I'll the visit the city while the UEFA Euro 2012.


Sadly no matches Euro 2012 in Krakow, but you'll be welcome


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Retro Trams ^^

Sanok SN2
































































:cheers:


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Nice pics. Thx for sharing.


----------



## voltrega62 (Apr 24, 2010)

Kaitak747 said:


> Nice pics. Thx for sharing.


+1


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

I love the trams!


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Jelcz M121M CNG ^^

Low floor bus, variable speed in the light of the front and middle door, friendly environment. Featuring eco-engine powered by compressed natural gas CNG MAN. The completion of the automatic four speed manual gearbox VOITH bus is a great alternative to expensive natural gas buses in the 100% low floor.

































































:cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Autumn in Krakow 


^^Jelcz M121MB^^









^^Solaris Urbino 12^^









^^EU8N^^









^^Konstal 105Na^^



























^^Bombardier NGT6^^









^^Solaris Urbino 12^^









^^EU8N^^









:cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

:banana:Bombardier Wins Contract for 24 Low-floor FLEXITY Classic Trams in Krakow :banana:

Janusz Kucmin, Chief Country Representative of Bombardier Transportation in Poland"We are proud that MPK has decided to order trams from Bombardier for the fourth time already. With this order, the FLEXITY Classic low-floor tram fleet owned by MPK Krakow, will be increased to 74 vehicles."

The new FLEXITY Classic vehicles are 32 meters long trams with a width of 2.4 meters and offer a capacity for 229 passengers. Five wide double-door and two single-door entrances ensure a rapid passenger flow, multi-purpose areas provide space for pushchairs and wheel-chair users. Air-conditioning in the passenger compartment, as well as a passenger information system provide high travel comfort. :cheers:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

new part of Krakow's Fast Tram under constr:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

A new tram route is to be laid in Krakow, which will link Grzegorzeckie roundabout with the Golikowka estate. Miejskie Przedsiebiorstwo Komunikacyjne (Krakow Public Transport Company) has just announced a tender to choose a contractor. The winner of the tender will not only be responsible for building the new tramline itself, but also for an almost 1 km-long fragment of Kuklinskiego Street and an overpass over Nowohucka and Powstancow Wielkopolskich Streets. The line will be 4.2 km in length and will run from Grzegorzeckie Roundabout, via Kotlarski Bridge, Herlinga-Grudzinskiego and Klimeckiego Streets, the future Kuklinskiego Street up to Lipska and Golikowki Streets, where a new tram terminus and bus terminal will be built. The tender will be settled in November and the investment itself, which will require an estimated budget of PLN 387m (€95m) net, will take19 months to complete from the day a contract is signed with the contractor.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Franciszkanska Street after reconstruction ^^


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Lohner E1+c3 ^^














































Photos www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Konstal 105Na ^^























































^^ Bombardier NGT6 ^^


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Solaris Urbino ^^


----------



## steckner (Sep 13, 2010)

congratulations - thx for these wonderful pix!


----------



## Saltwater_Sydney (May 26, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, visited Krakov several years ago and fell in love with it, and its great to see the construction is keeping it in such beautiful shape.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New tram line was open today :banana:




























Photos by Mariusz1st


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Bombardier NGT6 ^^















































^^ SGP/Lohner E1+c3 ^^















































^^ Duewag GT8S ^^











^^ EU8N ^^


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Irisbus Citelis 12M ^^




































































































:cheers:


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

I like these trams! Especially the Bombardier ones. Are there any plans for Krakow to have a metro?


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Balkanada said:


> I like these trams! Especially the Bombardier ones. Are there any plans for Krakow to have a metro?



Krakow still dreaming of a subway 

As many Krakowovians will testify, Krakow needs a subway. After nearly two decades, the ‘on again, off again’ dream of a subway system for Krakow is looking more possible and real than ever before. Stanislaw Albricht, CEO of Altrans has disclosed his company has prepared a feasibility study of a proposed subway system for the city. 

Recently at a conference in Krakow, councilors and municipal officials had the opportunity to see the results of the year long feasibility study by Altransu, for which the city paid close to half a million zlotys. Stanislaw Albricht presented four options for the development of the underground network. The construction of the cheapest option will cost at least 11 billion zloty, and the most the expensive - up to 15 billion. All four variations have one thing in common: their implementation starts from the construction of two tunnels under the very center of the city. In addition, an underground network of tunnels will be easy to integrate into the Cracow tram network, because they will be compatible with the current hardware. The first stage is the construction of two tunnels under the old city which would be completed in approx. five years. Further development past this stage would depend on whether Krakow has adequate financial resources. The first stage is likely to cost "only" 2.5 billion, an enormous amount of money, but an investment in the cities future.
Implementation of the project now depends on the will of the councilors. If they decide to go ahead with the project, the next step will be geological surveys, which can accurately estimate the construction costs of each of the options of the proposed subway. However, this is not the first time someone has designed an underground network for Cracow. An earlier subway plan by the city authorities was withdrawn, in the early 90s. The argument then was that Krakow was too small to justify such an enormous expenditure on the development of a subway. It was a time of intense transition and exit from near economic collapse. So the proposal was scrapped because of the then very limited financial capacity of the city. 
In fact, the first vision of a subway system for Krakow was declared in 1965. It was to be integrated into the construction of a roundabout route linking the Main train station from the Mogilskie roundabout, Bishop Street and Karmelicka. The Tram tunnel was to be dug by opencast. However as this proposal included demolishing several buildings, the project quickly collapsed.
In the mid-80s Krakow officials referred to their German counterparts in Nuremberg, where the lines run under the city. German specialists considered that Krakow should immediately invest in a subway, instead of fast tram lines. An interesting point is that studies in the second half of the 90s showed that the construction of the street car rapid mile line, cost almost as much as a mile of underground line. The analysis of passenger traffic also showed that with the current system the busiest routes in Krakow will not move more than 8 thousand people per hour. This is only half the passengers needed to build subway lines were profitable financially.
The Altransu proposal differs from the concept of the underground 20 years ago. The study does not center on the construction of a classical central station in Krakow, but the construction of a system of tunnels. Most importantly, according to the designers the first stage, consisting of two tunnels, valued at 2.5 billion zlotys, may begin - in the most optimistic version of events - in 2014 and will last only five years. Unfortunately 15 billion zlotys, or even 11 billion is too much for Cracow, Phase I costing 2.5 billion is possible. Part of the cost of such an investment would be covered perhaps by the European Union, and the remainder by the government.

So once again things come down to money. There is no doubt that, even if the draft prepared by Altrans is resistant to the arguments of the opposition, the fundamental problem, present from the beginning of the dream of a subway in Krakow, will be money. The optimistic vision, which has emerged from the study has in no way settled the matter and before anyone takes the courageous decision to launch a station in Krakow, there will still be much discussion and analysis. What is the answer for Krakow’s subway system? The answer my friend is blowing in the wind. 


^^Option A: The three lines with a length of 51.5 kilometers (variant A). 60 metro stations would cover almost all of Krakow ^^











^^ Option B: three lines with a length of 53.5 kilometers (B) ^^











^^ Options C and D (present on one of the map) have the greatest chance of success. Here the construction of only two lines, but they would cost about 10.6 billion. The length of the line about 36 km and 43 (C) or 39 (D) Station ^^










:cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Bombardier NGT6 ^^


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Winter :cheers:

^^ Konstal N 










^^ Konstal 105Na ^^




























^^ Bombardier NTG6 ^^









































































^^ Duewag GT8S ^^










^^ Lohner SGP E1 ^^



















^^ EU8N ^^



















^^ Scania CN113CLL ^^


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New Bombardier Flexity for Krakow 

http://www.bombardier.com/en/transp...press-releases/details?docID=0901260d8011ff18


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^SGP/Lohner E1^^ (All photos from fotozajezdnia.pl) 















































^^Bombardier NTG6^^














































^^Duewag GT8S^^


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

nice! 
how the developement of fast tram looks like? are there any new planned lines in addition to existing one in near future?


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

new tram line, depot and park&ride parking in Ruczaj:


----------



## Patryk (Mar 10, 2007)

^^
It looks very modern and impressive, great design, remain for us to wait until 2012 to open :cheers:


----------



## steckner (Sep 13, 2010)

wow - what huge number of wounderful photos - congratulation!


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

wonderful trams for a wonderful city!

please, don´t do any metros. Krakow is too beautiful for transporting underground. its better (and cheaper) to optimize the actual trams system for doing it faster and with longer trams and maybe put it underground in downtown.

Krakow is not that big, with exclusive ways for trams, more spared stations, and longer trams like the one in Rabat it would work as it does in Valencia and several German cities.

the most beautiful cities in the world specially if they aren't huge, they must be seen from the surface every single day. going to work in a tunnel is alienating, I don´t desire that to my worst enemy.

if you travel everyday undergroud it's the same to live in ugly Taipei or Sao Paulo, than to live in Krakow or Florence.


----------



## Wicked dj (Oct 3, 2008)

Nowax said:


> The first stage is the construction of two tunnels under the old city which would be completed in approx. five years.



You mean two tunnels of one line or you mean two different lines crossed under The Old Town in the first stage ? 
I guess the 3 rd proposal is what you consider ? How many stations ( how long ) would be the 1 stage line/ lines ?


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał (Oct 12, 2008)

del.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl ^^

^^ SGP/Lohner E1 ^^


----------



## K2S (Feb 2, 2011)

Nowax said:


> ^^ All photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl thx  ^^
> 
> 
> ^^ Tramways in Krakow (Poland) ^^
> ...


Hi! Really nice pics, but...



Nowax said:


>


can you post more info about this station please? Thanx!


----------



## FDW (Mar 9, 2010)

Nowax said:


>


I don't mean to offend, but this pic is really fucking badass. It looks like a tram that Chuck Norris would ride on a regular basis.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

K2S said:


> Hi! Really nice pics, but...
> 
> can you post more info about this station please? Thanx!


Politechnika is an underground station located near the campus of the Cracow University of Technology


^^Technical data: ^^
Main body measurements – 52.20 m x 22.45 m x 9.90 m
Height diameter – 8.48 m
Total volume of structure – 13,220 m³

^^Technology: ^^
Station constructed with traditional building method as a monolithic ferroconcrete case.

Structure placed on the underground part of the Fast Tram line in Krakow. It consists of three general elements: main body, underground gallery with eastern staircase and of western staircases. The main body of the station is a two-bay ferroconcrete case designed as a monolithic structure. The underground gallery was executed in same technology, but the outer staircases were constructed partly as closed one-chamber rectangular frame, and partly as a ferroconcrete half-frame with an open top.





















more info : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483918&page=2


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny (Dec 3, 2008)

nice short film about underground part of KTS


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Luli Pop said:


> wonderful trams for a wonderful city!
> 
> please, don´t do any metros. Krakow is too beautiful for transporting underground. its better (and cheaper) to optimize the actual trams system for doing it faster and with longer trams and maybe put it underground in downtown.
> 
> ...


Verdad, amigo, tu tienes razon et yo soy completamente de accuerdo con ti !

nanar


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl ^^

^^ Konstal 105Na ^^


















































:cheers:


----------



## K2S (Feb 2, 2011)

Damn, Krakow have awesome tram network. I hope, that one day will be our tram network in Bratislava at least as your network. 
More pics please. 

Btw. thanx for info about underground part. I read on wikipedia, that the construction took 34 years. Its true?


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał (Oct 12, 2008)

Franciszkańska street, tram stop "Filharmonia".









Kuklińskiego street, unfortunately not possible at this point to make a similar picture - the visible in the foreground stood the foundations of sound barriers 









Presentation of the tram EU8N


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Low floor part


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

K2S said:


> Damn, Krakow have awesome tram network. I hope, that one day will be our tram network in Bratislava at least as your network.
> More pics please.
> 
> Btw. thanx for info about underground part. I read on wikipedia, that the construction took 34 years. Its true?



Thx :cheers: (Google translate)


In 1974, the construction of an underground tunnel, the first subway line in the vicinity of the railway station. Until the end of 1989 managed to achieve only a 180-m section of the station platforms. After the political changes further construction was halted for a few years. In 1994 he passed the General Land Use Plan City of Krakow, where subway construction was abandoned in favor of a rapid tram. New investment has been built to use the tunnel section that was to be completed for communication, however the north-south instead of east-west.

Between 1995 and 1999 built another 605 meters of the tunnel under the street Lubomirski, and soon started to build a tram route from the street Wielicka to the settlement Kurdwanów, where he was to end with the first corridor linking KST north and south of the city. Further work is carried out in stages:

Construction of Krakow Fast Tram (north-south) was divided into several stages:

Stage I (put October 1, 2000) - Building a tram line from the Kurdwanów to Wielicka street including the construction of a loop of Kurdwanów.

Stage II (completed in autumn 2008 - was opened on Dec. 11, 2008) - Construction of the tram line Rondo Grzegórzeckie to Krowodrza (including the construction of a tunnel on the section from Rondo Mogilskie the main train station and Galeria Krakowska the Cracow University of Technology and the modernization of the existing section of the Krowodrza Gorka). In the underground section of fast tram there are two stops: University (two levels) and the Central Station tunnel

Stage III - the construction of the tram line from Rondo Grzegórzeckie to Wielicka Street by Kotlarski Bridge with a branch to the settlement Terns. In November 2010 was completed in the first part of the stage route to the small loop Plaszow


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl

^^ Solaris Urbino 18 (Made in Poland :yes^^


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

These advertised trams looks really ugly, the rest excellent!


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Latest Urbino already in Krakow :cheers:

Yesterday Solaris Bus & Coach SA has provided the first 13 Urbino , the contract with a total of 100 low-floor vehicles. In April this year, the producer of MPK Krakow has signed a contract for the purchase of modern, reliable city of Urbino. Number of krakow buses including those from the most recent delivery, rose to 154 vehicles.

































































New Solaris Urbino Electric - more info :
http://www.solarisbus.pl/en/electric,characteristic.html



















www.photozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Konstal 105Na ^^










www.photozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Sanok SN1 ^^










photozajeznia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Scania CN113 ^^
































































www.photozajeznia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Solaris Urbino 18 ^^


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał (Oct 12, 2008)

All photos in post # 105 comes from a special journey "ALB-Ą ekstremalnie" ("extremely with ALB"). Scania CN113ALB bus trip took place on Saturday 15 October in connection with the approaching end of the operation of these buses in Cracow.

Here all pictures


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Mercedes O530G ^^























































Photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Construction of a new tram line to Ruczaj (by Pan Jarzyna)


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Wypalacz Rafał (Oct 12, 2008)

Link to first photo in post #112: http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=373720


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Bombardier NGT6^^




















www.photozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Solaris Urbino 12 ^^


















































www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Linke Hofmann ^^


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Mercedes O530G 










posted by g_reg


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ GOLDEN AUTUMN IN KRAKOW ^^









































































www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał (Oct 12, 2008)

^^
By the way - tram lines numbered at 8x were specially launched on 1 November - All Saints Day - a day in which people in Poland, visiting the graves of their loved ones, friends, etc. Of course, these lines provide efficient access to the largest cemeteries in Krakow.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ GOLDEN AUTUMN IN KRAKOW ^^










































































Bonus 



















All photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

-= SOLARIS URBINO =-










from www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

-= Construction of a new tram line to Ruczaj =-


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

-= Grzegórzeckie Roundabout =-


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

from www.photozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

-= Duewag GT8S =-














































from www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał (Oct 12, 2008)

Photos in post # 144 (and some in #143) are from the journey "Krakowska nocka 2012" - More here


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał (Oct 12, 2008)

Krakow's newest streetcar (also the longest in Poland) - even in Wroclaw, where it was built by Protram. And in fact this is very far-reaching modernization of three 105Na-class cars - now combined the two low-floor sections. A few photos from the press:




































http://www.gazetawroclawska.pl/arty...-zdjecia,1,2,id,t,sm,sg.html#galeria-material


----------



## Maadeuurija (Nov 14, 2010)

looks awesome :cheers:


----------



## kos7yk (Nov 11, 2008)

^^Awesome? You mean awful ! It looks really bad, with the wheels not covered plus the front... it's pathetic.


----------



## Hoff (Jan 9, 2008)

kos7yk said:


> ^^Awesome? You mean awful ! It looks really bad, with the wheels not covered plus the front... it's pathetic.


This is just a prototype on a test run. 
Isn't it obvious that those missing elements will be added once the tests are finished?


----------



## kos7yk (Nov 11, 2008)

Yup, the front down part, but not the front as a whole thing will be changed. It doesnt look good at all. Plus i dont think the side parts will be added to cover the wheels.


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

^^so you better think:|


----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)

Well what did you expect from old Konstal 105Na.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

-= Bombardier NGT6 =-









-= Duewag GT8S =-









www.fotozajednia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

-= Solaris Urbino 18 =-









-= Mercedes O530G =-


















-= Scania CN113CLL =-


















www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał (Oct 12, 2008)

Yesterday at 4 am to Krakow came from Wroclaw wagon 405N-kr - presented in post #146.

The first picture of the car - still divided into two parts and on two separate carriages can be seen here

Other pictures for a complete car are on Fotozajezdnia

Enjoy


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał (Oct 12, 2008)

Today, after several weeks of trial testing and removal of defects discovered in the course, was the official presentation of the tram 405N. Tomorrow goes into normal operation, initially at line 1, in a few weeks to the target line - line 4.

Some pictures from "Gazeta Krakowska"




































(© fot. Anna Kaczmarz)


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

^^ Looks good! I like it!


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

from www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

Any pics of the renovation process of the 405N cars?


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New Bombardier NGT8 (MPK Kraków) :banana:


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

I will ride the Krakow tram network in a few months (along with trains in Warsaw). I downloaded the map from the tram operator. What does "n/ż" mean on the map? It's after some of the stop names.

Also, they have a price list for zone 1 passes and zones 1-2 passes, but I can't find anywhere that shows the zones. Are all the trams in zone 1?

I hope to get some great pictures like this thread!


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

n/ż = on demand


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Gatsby said:


> n/ż = on demand


So it's the same as a flag stop? I would have to push a button to make the tram stop? Of course, if I were the only one I would get off so the operator wouldn't get mad at me for pushing the button and never getting off.


----------



## rafaln (Aug 18, 2009)

goldbough said:


> Also, they have a price list for zone 1 passes and zones 1-2 passes, but I can't find anywhere that shows the zones. Are all the trams in zone 1?


Yes, all the trams are in zone 1. Zone 2 starts when you leave Kraków city (bus lines 2xx, 3xx and 9xx).


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

goldbough said:


> So it's the same as a *flag stop*? I would have to push a button to make the tram stop? Of course, if I were the only one I would get off so the operator wouldn't get mad at me for pushing the button and never getting off.


Right, you would push a button or wave your hand.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Any news on the extension of the line from Ruczaj? The map shows Ruczaj to Kampus UJ under construction 2010-2012.


----------



## Skyrobot (Apr 18, 2010)

Krakow must be full of football fans now with the Euro2012 on. Does the tram line leads to the stadium?


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

no Euro matches are played in Krakow


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

There were no matches in Krakow. The Dutch team held a practice and were subject to racist abuse. Anyway, that's a subject for another thread...


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

Woonsocket54 said:


> There were no matches in Krakow. The Dutch team held a practice and *were subject to racist abuse*. Anyway, that's a subject for another thread...


well, that's open to doubt:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jun/08/holland-racist-abuse-krakow


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

goldbough said:


> Any news on the extension of the line from Ruczaj? The map shows Ruczaj to Kampus UJ under construction 2010-2012.


http://www.cracow-life.com/news/news/1555-All_aboard_for_Ruczaj!

Last photos :

http://fotozajezdnia.pl/categories.php?cat_id=1066

:cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Bombardier NGT8 :cheers:














































from http://www.facebook.com/TramwajBombardierNgt6


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

by sprenzynaKRK 17.06.2012 - new tram line Ruczaj


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

I thougt this Ruczaj line opened on Dec 30 2011 (http://urbanrail.net/eu/pl/kra/krakow.htm).


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> I thougt this Ruczaj line opened on Dec 30 2011 (http://urbanrail.net/eu/pl/kra/krakow.htm).



Yes but only approx. 1,800-metre was opened in late December , 2.2 km should be complete by the end of 2012. :cheers:

http://www.cracow-life.com/news/news/1555-All_aboard_for_Ruczaj!

Last photos :

http://fotozajezdnia.pl/categories.php?cat_id=1066


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

is there a map of the new line in Ruczaj?


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

A long-awaited new tram route into Ruczaj (photos-Tomeyk :cheers


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Is that a satellite campus of Jagellonian University in Southwest Krakow?


----------



## TranslatorPS (Oct 30, 2011)

#173

^^ Spot on.

By the way, if you think that all is sweet and all with this route... Fun facf time!
> there is four tram routes (11, 18, 23, 52) on the section, yet the Czerwone Maki terminus has only two platforms. It is worth noting that 52 has a rush-hour freq. of 5 mins (10 for other times), I think 18 runs every 10 minutes and 11 and 23 run every 20 minutes (I could get my routes wrong here, though...). This provides 24 trams per hour in rush hours and 18 outside of that, Mon-Fri...
> 'alongside infrastructure' has also been build.... what we call a bloody 'motorway' of 7! lanes at some places that cost more than the tram infrastructure altogether (I think 360m road compared to 335-340m PLN tram). And sound barriers alongside the whole Goddamn thing for another 10m PLN. Don't ask, the R&TA here is totally stupid...
> some planning idiot couldn't for the live of them design proper cycling lanes...

Yeah... The Mały Płaszów line wasn't much better either... Ugh.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Parking P+R - Czerwone Maki ( by harpun :cheers

1


2


3


4


5


6


7


8


9


10


11


12


13


14


15


16


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

from www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Solaris Urbino 8.9LE Electric










from www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

from www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

from www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful trams and I love how the city's being modernised. kay:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow authorities was signed a contract with the Centre for EU Transport Projects to build fast tram connections between the streets Wielicka and Lipska. The project was to be implemented until after 2015, but at the end of 2012, it turned out that under the current EU budget managed to set aside funds for its financing.

It is estimated that the construction of the tram connecting Wielicka and Lipska street 1.4 kilometers long with a new flyover (600m) over the railway station in Plaszow will cost about 250 million zlotys. 59% of expenditure is to cover the European Union . Connection, not only shorten the travel time from Kurdwanów tram and the roundabout Grzegórzeckie and Mogilskie, but will be provided at the end of the tram alternative for southern district of Krakow. (Google Translate)










Green - new fast tram line Wielicka-Lipska
Blue -new Nowoplaszowska Street (2016-18 ??)

Map - http://planowanie.um.krakow.pl/bppzoom/index.php?ID=56


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

from www.fotozajezdniapl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

from www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Bombardier Flexity Classic in Krakow.

1st generation from 1999









2nd from 2007









3rd from 2012









www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Dothog (May 31, 2006)

Nowax said:


> from www.fotozajezdniapl


What’s this?


----------



## tur (Jan 31, 2009)

Protram 405N-Kr. Three refurbished Konstal 105Na trams connected with 2 low floor sections. There is a project to rebuild all 3x105Na trams to that standard but it will be probably abadonned. Only one prototype was build last year.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Dothog said:


> What’s this?


405N-Kr is an effect of reconstruction of three Konstal 105Na cars which have been connected with two new low-floor sections into a single car. The reconstruction was performed by Protram company located in Wrocław. The tram is 40.5-metre (133 ft) long. It has five sections. The total percentage of the low-floor area is 25%. The tram is equipped with a complete electronic passenger information system, air conditioning, and two ticket machines. It can take up to 364 passengers, including 64 on seats. The line service was started on April 20, 2012. There are plans to build next trams of this type.

from wikipedia


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

Tramline 3 in Kraków


----------



## outage (Jun 22, 2013)

Nowax said:


> 405N-Kr is an effect of reconstruction of three Konstal 105Na cars


Explain me one thing. How 405NKr can be reconstruction when there was no old bodies delivered to factory in Wrocław?


----------



## TranslatorPS (Oct 30, 2011)

#234

The word 'reconstruction' is more inaccurate than accurate in this case. What it actually is build on is the three cars' main beams - otherwise it's actually all Protram's work. I'd actually personally say that the 405N-Kr is _based_ on the 105Na car trio's component*, or build upon, rather than reconstructed.

*) definitely not component*s*

Also, worth noting is that, starting tomorrow I believe, NEWAG of Nowy Sącz's somewhat new tram 126N will be tested in Kraków for three months. The car has received a fleet number - #2205 - and is said to run on route 8 (Borek Fałęcki - Łagiewniki - Stradomska - Pl. Wszystkich Świętych - Filharmonia - Cracovia - Cichy Kącik in the standard routing).
Tests are also carried out in the road department as the Chinese e-bus BYD K9 (given fleet number #DY999, meaning being based in Wola Duchacka) is tested on a variety of 1xx routes across the city. The bus was recently tested in Warsaw on route 222 - today it's said to run on route 116 on a rush-hour extra.


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

Tramline number 11


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

So this is just connection between existing lines? I thought it is going to be something longer, extended in the future. But I see from scheme by Tur (thank you) that this is going to be bigger network overall.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ 

This is the last , missing section of the Krakow Fast Tram (from Kurdwanów to Krowodrza Gorka), which will bypass the busy streets of the city center (Starowislna street), and reduce travel time by about 5 minutes.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Bombardier NGT8 














































photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New AMZ electric bus will be tested in Krakow


----------



## michal_krak (Jul 27, 2013)

rakcancer said:


> So this is just connection between existing lines? I thought it is going to be something longer, extended in the future. But I see from scheme by Tur (thank you) that this is going to be bigger network overall.





Nowax said:


> ^^
> 
> This is the last , missing section of the Krakow Fast Tram (from Kurdwanów to Krowodrza Gorka), which will bypass the busy streets of the city center (Starowislna street), and reduce travel time by about 5 minutes.


Two main aims for this new connection are mentioned in Nowax's post. From the other side - trial of comparing value of contract (~150 millions PLN) with planned reduced travel time (~5 minutes) is even not worth to comment. :/


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New tram line Wielicka - Lipska (photos by kasiyoni :cheers










1








2








3








4


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

5








6








7








8


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New KMK Bike station


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New KKM tickets machines


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today on Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/krakow-orders-pesa-twist-trams.html
> 
> *Kraków orders Pesa Twist trams*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Pesa Twist


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Bombardier NGT6










from www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi, guys! This winter I will be in Krakow and planning to be in underground tram stops. Can anyone tell me, are there any restrictions for photographing at these stations from tablet of photo camera?


----------



## _mr (Dec 6, 2012)

^^ No restrictions, no papers-and-stamps-from-local-спецслужбы required - go ahead.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

_mr said:


> ^^ No restrictions, no papers-and-stamps-from-local-спецслужбы required - go ahead.


Oh, thanks


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New tram line Wielicka - Lipska , photos from www.psmkms.krakow.pl :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New tram line Wielicka - Lipska (photos by ziemniak-2 :cheers


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Photos by kasiyoni :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Solaris Urbino and Mercedes Citaro


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

photos by Ziemniak-2


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Photos by kasiyoni


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

These are my photos from Krakow, showing tram and bus network. Dluga st.:


DSCN2457 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2460 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Politechnika, ground level:


DSCN2572 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2571 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2570 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Starowislna:


DSCN2583 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2584 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2585 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Stradom:


DSCN2588 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2589 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2590 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2591 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Next to the new exhibition centre:


DSCN2652 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2654 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2658 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Pl. Wszystkich Swietych:


DSCN2417 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2418 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2419 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2420 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Szwedska, also bus stops:


DSCN2423 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2424 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2425 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2426 by dimlys46, on Flickr

One of city's microbuses:


DSCN2427 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2428 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Ronald Regan Central Square at Nowa Huta:


DSCN2674 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2673 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2675 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2676 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2682 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2684 by dimlys46, on Flickr

While I was there, I found info about tram upgrade works. So I used one of replacement buses:


DSCN2688 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2687 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Rondo Czyzynskie:


DSCN2692 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2691 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2693 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Here some track are out of use for some time:


DSCN2694 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2695 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2697 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2702 by dimlys46, on Flickr

One of these replacement buses riding now:


DSCN2704 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2706 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2708 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Rondo Mogilskie:


DSCN2715 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2718 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2720 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2722 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2721 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2723 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2724 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2726 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2728 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2729 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Dworzec Glowny, underground tram stop:


DSCN2504 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2508 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2509 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2513 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2514 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2515 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2516 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2553 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2554 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2555 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2556 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2557 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2558 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2559 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2561 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2562 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Politechnika underground. Too dark for me:


DSCN2565 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2566 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2567 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2568 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2569 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2574 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2575 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2576 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Inside some of the trams. Old one:


DSCN2586 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Bombardier:


DSCN2577 by dimlys46, on Flickr

And tram videos from me:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Now the photos from Krakow Glowny station:


DSCN2463 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2465 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Inside the station:


DSCN2469 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2470 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2472 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2473 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2475 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2476 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2477 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2479 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2480 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2481 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2483 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2484 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Entrance to the mall:


DSCN2485 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2486 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2490 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2491 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2492 by dimlys46, on Flickr

This picture I taken on the 6th February, so the new station entrance was still with scaffholding:


DSCN2504 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2506 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2519 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2518 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2520 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2521 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Platforms:


DSCN2522 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2523 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2524 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2525 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2526 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2527 by dimlys46, on Flickr

This coverage includes pictures of entrances to the new subway:


DSCN2528 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2529 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2530 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2531 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2532 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2533 by dimlys46, on Flickr

New lifts:


DSCN2534 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2535 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2536 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2537 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2538 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2539 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2540 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2541 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2542 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2543 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2544 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2545 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2546 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2547 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2548 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2549 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2550 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2551 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2552 by dimlys46, on Flickr

And one video from me:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Thx for all the images, but... it's simply too many pics per one post. Next time put them into few posts, please.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

MPK bus collided with a truck


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New tram line Wielicka - Lipska (photos by Ziemniak2 )












































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Mogilska street reconstruction . (phtos by sprenzynaKRK)


----------



## zakrzemarski (Feb 21, 2004)

@dimlys1994: Thank you for the great stuff you have delivered :cheers:
Could you tell something about your impressions of the public transport in Cracow?  What you liked/disliked, what could be improved? Such an "external" point of view could be interesting


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

zakrzemarski said:


> @dimlys1994: Thank you for the great stuff you have delivered :cheers:
> Could you tell something about your impressions of the public transport in Cracow?  What you liked/disliked, what could be improved? Such an "external" point of view could be interesting


I love new Bombardier trams that are used in tram tunnel, ticket machines inside trams. What I disliked is poor lightning in underground tram stops. Also I want refurbish subway under Rondo Czyzynskie (I was also in Nowa Huta). Old trams are in fact in much better conditions that I experienced every day in Dniepropetrovsk


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

dimlys1994 said:


> What I disliked is poor lightning in underground tram stops.


Yes, it looks like the tunnel is more illuminated than the station!


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KST Wielicka - Lipska


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KST Wielicka - Lipska (photos by Ziemniak-2 :cheers: )


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Mogilska Street reconstruction (photos by Ziemniak-2)


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Bombardier NGT8


----------



## TranslatorPS (Oct 30, 2011)

#261

^^ I don't think there's much sense in uploading an April Fool's joke here, but whatever floats your boat...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KST Wielicka - Lipska section ( photos by Ziemniak-2 ) :cheers:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









More photos:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1063...5998331763795702994&oid=106395568796892156750


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Mogilska Street (Photos by Ziemniak-2)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KST Wielicka-Lipska (by Ziemniak-2 :cheers

1.









2. 









3.









4. 









5.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

6.









7.









8. 









9. Zbrojenie podpory 6









10.









11.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

12. 









13.









14.









15.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

3 electric buses on tests in Krakow. :cheers:

From left : RAMPINI (Italy) , LBUS (Lithuania) , SOLARIS (Poland)




































SOLARIS ELECTRIC :
The first electric bus equipped with the wireless diagnostic system developed by EC Systems will start serving the residents of Krakow from April 29th, on a route from Pradnik Bialy to the Main Railway Station (line 154). The official commissioning ceremony was performed in the presence of Jacek Majchrowski, the President of the City of Krakow.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Isn't that an AMZ citysmile in the middle?


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

JanVL said:


> Isn't that an AMZ citysmile in the middle?


http://www.amz.pl/pl,372,0_city-smile.html

AMZ Citysmile from Kutno, Poland.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

JanVL said:


> Isn't that an AMZ citysmile in the middle?


http://lbus.lt/

From Google translate :

Company LBus , promising quite soon to the European market for certified Lithuanian bus , was founded in 2009. Together with Prancūziijos Cegelec and Polish AMZ company began developing an electric bus for the European Union market.

" We are currently finalizing the bus certification procedure. It took some time, as the vehicle must meet many requirements. However, we hope the certificate in Spanish , offering the ability to operate a bus in all European Union countries , the result of this year in May. Then LBus and deliver the Lithuanian market " - the company promises " LBus CEO Marjan Mečkovskis .

According to him, the bus already tested in eight European cities , and everywhere was well appreciated. According to manufacturers , once charged the bus can travel up to 240 kilometers.

Buses - TAM 1052C68 , asynchronous, mounted behind the rear drive axle on the left side of the bus . Electric batteries set in the back of the body ( for driving the rear axle) and the sides of the vehicle in the passenger seats.
Vehicle at the same time can carry 84 passengers in it - 24 +1 seats . bus weight - 10 500 kg.
Western parts mounted on the bus - ZF front and rear axles , Knorr air brake system ECAS control box and so on.
Bus - 10 meters long , low-floor , so accessible for people with disabilities .

LBus CS10 has more advantages - the bus floor covered with non-slip waterproof plywood and flooring at the entrance marked with a yellow color . Sliding door opens to the inside of the cabin , and the door is locked automatically as soon as the bus starts to move more than 3 km / h . speed.
The vehicle is also equipped with heating and ventilation systems that support effective betrijų bus and the electric motor operating temperature. In addition, the vehicle's electrical system is used for heating , while lubricating and additionally equipped with a heater.

Many experts think the only electric buses transport passengers depends on the future of the city routes. In addition to the electric bus in the near future " LBus promises to deliver a new and trolleybuses .

Source - ebus.lt


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Mercedes-Benz Citaro K on tests.





































Z FB MPK


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

AMZ CITY SMILE CS 10 LF


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KST Wielicka - Lipska (by kasiyoni :cheers


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow Fast Tram (KST) Wielicka - Lipska section 

Photos from FB Mota-Engil :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

lovekrakow.pl


----------



## Patryk (Mar 10, 2007)

Dzięki Nowax za kolejną aktualizację zdjęć jak zwykle dzięki tobie można szybko zobaczyć co dzieje się i buduje w krakowskiej KM


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Autumn in Krakow :cheers:























































Photos from www.fotozajezdnia .pl


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

So charming. I love it.


----------



## natansalda (Jun 16, 2007)

Really great pics - I love Kraków's trams


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow Fast Tram (KST) Wielicka - Lipska section 

Photos by kasiyoni :cheers:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

6.









7.









8. 









9.









10.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

11. 









12.









13.









14.









15.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl :cheers:


----------



## flapane (May 8, 2009)

flapane said:


> I'm sorry to bother you again (I'll take some videos and pics of the public transportation, I swear)[...]


...and I eventually did it.













































krkseg1ops said:


> I landed in Krakow T2 on Tuesday 7pm and ordered a cab in front of the main entrance. Took me about 4-5 minutes to get there from the T2 exit. Also, as TranslatorPS mentioned, there are heavy construction works at the moment but there is an open sidewalk for people there, don't worry.
> 
> Offtopic: I was quite surprised and kind of consufed upon arriving to Krakow from France because I have never used the T2 terminal and last time I was on Balice was over a year ago  For a second I thought I landed in Pyrzowice airport


I found the T1-T2 shuttle as soon as I got at the airport with the bus (I think it was line 209), so I was lucky enough. The T2 is incredibly small... I did the security check in like 180 seconds.


----------



## aleksandar_s (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello, 
I am interested in the "Balice Express". I learned a little bit of information on wiki, but I can't seem to find any more information anywhere on the web. Does anyone know the status of this system, and are there any maps that can be found. I can't seem to find anything on google...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

aleksandar_s said:


> Hello,
> I am interested in the "Balice Express". I learned a little bit of information on wiki, but I can't seem to find any more information anywhere on the web. Does anyone know the status of this system, and are there any maps that can be found. I can't seem to find anything on google...


^^Balice Express was also known as Regioairport. Was - because right now there are no rail connections with airport. New longer station will be built along with new international terminal

You can also see this:
http://www.przewozyregionalne.pl/marki/regioairport


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Also I found this, also past info:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow Fast Tram (KST) Wielicka - Lipska section

Photos by kasiyoni
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

aleksandar_s said:


> Hello,
> I am interested in the "Balice Express". I learned a little bit of information on wiki, but I can't seem to find any more information anywhere on the web. Does anyone know the status of this system, and are there any maps that can be found. I can't seem to find anything on google...


Train service between Kraków Main Station and the Krakow Airport is currently suspended due track modernisation. The rail line is not expected to be back in operation until mid-2015. 

Photos from modernisation : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663075&page=22 :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow Fast Tram (KST) Wielicka - Lipska section

Photos by kasiyoni

1. 








2.








3.








4.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Map of service:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^More photos, taken from these links:
http://www.gazetakrakowska.pl/artyk...eje-malopolskie-zdjecia,4619092,id,t,zid.html
http://krakow.gosc.pl/gal/pokaz/2282545.Nowoczesne-pociagi-w-Malopolsce#gt













































































































I think I should visit Krakow again in two years - I want also to see new airport station


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

hybrid



JanVL said:


> http://biznes.onet.pl/wiadomosci/transport/pierwszy-autobus-hybrydowy-na-ulicach-krakowa/xqm94


----------



## Chris80678 (Sep 2, 2007)

I too would like to see the new Krakow airport train station and rail link when it is completed next year :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Chris80678 said:


> I too would like to see the new Krakow airport train station and rail link when it is completed next year :cheers:


New Krakow airport train station under construction (photos by Harpun :cheers



























































































New terminal and hotel


----------



## Chris80678 (Sep 2, 2007)

Good progress with the Krakow airport train station. I wonder if the new tracks are laid all along the line (way too early for that I think perhaps)


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Chris80678 said:


> Good progress with the Krakow airport train station. I wonder if the new tracks are laid all along the line (way too early for that I think perhaps)


Too early yet, the rail line is not expected to be back in operation until mid-2015.


----------



## Chris80678 (Sep 2, 2007)

Nowax said:


> Too early yet, the rail line is not expected to be back in operation until mid-2015.


I realise that. But I know it will all be done on time :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KST Wielicka-Lipska section by Rock_krk


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Nice view from the lake


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KST Wielicka-Lipska section
More photos : lovekrakow.pl/galeria


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Kotlarski Bridge


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New Krakow airport train station under construction (photos by Tomekmm :cheers


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KST Wielicka-Lipska section (by kasiyoni)


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

(by kokodak)


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Mogilskie Roundabout














































Photos from : www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New Krakow Airport train station ( by sprenzynaKRK )



























































































More photos :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663075&page=26


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Is there a metro being built in Krakow?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

dwdwone said:


> Is there a metro being built in Krakow?


No, it's in planning stage


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

dwdwone said:


> Is there a metro being built in Krakow?


Alstom proposed Axonis for Krakow's future metro : 

http://www.think-railways.com/alstom-proposed-axonis-krakows-future-metro/


----------



## 1993matias (Apr 21, 2013)

I am really intrigued by the lonely tram 3082, as I understand it's from Essen? How come it's all different from the other trams of the same model that are from Nürnberg?









I have more pictures of other trams and trains here  And I'll take more pictures soon, do you know any good photo locations for trams and trains?


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^

More info : (in polish)

http://www.kmk.krakow.pl/man_n8s_spis.html

http://www.kmk.krakow.pl/man_n8s.html

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/N8S-NF


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Leningrad. (Feb 12, 2015)

Any news about metro?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Leningrad. said:


> Any news about metro?


I replied earlier, you can see on previous pages:



dimlys1994 said:


> dwdwone said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a metro being built in Krakow?
> ...


----------



## 1993matias (Apr 21, 2013)

TranslatorPS said:


> #279[...]
> However, the 405N-Kr usually does the 5th train on route 4 (noted as 4-05 on the small LED display in front of the driver's cockpit), [...]


I have looked and looked, but only Konstal 105 are to be found on line 4... Any chance it's different now?

Anyway, I found the Nevelo 126N on line 8, trip #1 (8-01 _(you don't happen to have the schedule for trip 1?)_), and I caught a few pictures (more to see here). For other prosperous photographers, it is to be found at Filharmonia at around 15:50


----------



## TranslatorPS (Oct 30, 2011)

#305



1993matias said:


> I have looked and looked, but only Konstal 105 are to be found on line 4... Any chance it's different now?


The 405N-Kr, being a prototype, has its better and worse days, and to be honest, I have no idea what can or cannot be happening to it right now, especially that I am usually 2000km away from Cracow.



1993matias said:


> (you don't happen to have the schedule for trip 1?)


I have something that can remotely be the 8-01 schedule - however, the schedule that I have is from December and a change took place earlier this week so I don't know how accurate it'll be. What I do have, taking correction for the changed times, is as follows _(please excuse my formatting, it's a force of habit from local Polish transport forums)_:

*8*-01, Rozkład roboczy, PT:
*8*: Borek Fałęcki 6:13, 8:06, 9:53, 11:45, 13:37, 15:27, 17:17, 19:14
Bronowice Małe 7:00, 8:52, 10:42, 12:42, 14:28, 16:18, 18:10, 20:06

*8*-01, Rozkład sobotni, PT:
*8*: Łagiewniki 4:43; Borek Fałęcki 6:37, 8:37, 10:37, 12:37, 14:37, 16:37, 18:37, 20:37
Bronowice Małe 5:34, 7:34, 9:34, 11:34, 13:34, 15:34, 17:34, 19:34, 21:34

*8*-01, Rozkład świąteczny, PT:
*8*: Borek Fałęcki 8:37, 10:37, 12:37, 14:37, 16:37, 18:37, 20:37
Bronowice Małe 9:34, 11:34, 13:34, 15:34, 17:34, 19:34, 21:34

These are in the order, Mon-Fri (lit. "working timetable"), Saturday and Sunday (lit. "holiday timetable") schedules. While I assume that for the most part the two weekend schedules are correct, there might be differences in the Mon-Fri schedules, a departure earlier or later. _Don't fret over "PT", that's just the depot code._

--

EDIT: Oh, and while you're in Cracow, if you still are, there is a chance of catching the newest test vehicle - Poznań's 451, the Solaris Tramino S100 prototype. It arrived in Cracow earlier this week


----------



## 1993matias (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! The trips for 8-01 look ok, it fits with the time I saw it pass Filharmonia. 

I'll be in Krakow for a while still, do you have any idea of the whereabouts of the S100? Will it be tested with or without passenger service? 

Thanks!


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Lorry crashes into a tram










More photos :
http://www.dziennikpolski24.pl/arty...rzyl-sie-z-ciezarowka-zdjecia-wideo,id,t.html


----------



## TranslatorPS (Oct 30, 2011)

#306


1993matias said:


> (...)
> I'll be in Krakow for a while still, do you have any idea of the whereabouts of the S100? Will it be tested with or without passenger service?
> 
> Thanks!


The local birdies have it that it'll be running on route 1 starting tomorrow. How much of it is true, I don't know, however, it seems that it'll be stationed in Nowa Huta


----------



## 1993matias (Apr 21, 2013)

TranslatorPS said:


> #306
> The local birdies have it that it'll be running on route 1 starting tomorrow. How much of it is true, I don't know, however, it seems that it'll be stationed in Nowa Huta


Correct! Found it on line 1, trip 7, near Starowislna:









I also saw the Konstal N405N-Kr on line 24, trip 6:









But then, walking back home, this appeared, although I was too slow to catch a good view of it:








Didn't this model go out of service many years ago?


----------



## kafarek (Jun 2, 2004)

*Selection of images from Krakow*

1.








2.








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

1993matias said:


> Didn't this model go out of service many years ago?


On Tuesday 15/01/2013 at 12.07 sharp loop Salwator GT6 wagon went on their last course. Tram passengers transported on Line 2, and after getting to the Cemetery Rakowicki returned to the depot in Nowa Huta. The first four cars GT6 Nuremberg to Krakow reached in November 1994.. A few weeks later, 10 January 1995 began to carry passengers. From that day continuously for 18 years served Drapers and tourists, plying on many trams.
It is worth noting that the wagons GT6 is the first Nuremberg 6-axis articulated trams made in the years 1962 to 1966, representing a development version produced almost ten years earlier cars four-T4 (went to Krakow in 1989, as the first cars imported from Western Europe).
GT6 has four doors. Wagon is powered by two engines with a capacity of 120kW each. Engine by placing it centrally in the first and third carriage drives both wheel sets (so called. Monorail system).
All the cars before the introduction of the motion passed minor repairs. Only a few of the Nuremberg trams imported from left immediately after delivery to the streets of Krakow. Krakow's trams have been given color by painting them on the cream and blue, leaving the original colors only one car with number 187.

The traffic GT6 trams were also used together with trailers B4 (brought in from Nuremberg) serving most of Krakow's line.
GT6 wagon has more than 20 meters long and 2.3 meters wide. It weighs 23 tons. Once can carry almost 200 people, including 45 on seating.
*
In total, we received 157 wagons

(Google translate) :cheers:


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The newest tram looks awesome!


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KST - Wielicka - Lipska section



kasiyoni said:


> Z psmkms.krakow.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

First run a new route from Kraków Main to Balice Airport new train station.

In September of this year from Krakow Main will take you to the Balice Airport. On Wednesday, the possibility of journalists have traveled route.

Travel time after the investment is reduced to 20 minutes. Before the modernization of the most important railway station to the Krakow Balice Airport was going about 10 minutes longer. Trains can run on this section at a speed of 80 km / h.

Two months before taking the Kraków Airport will open a station for travelers. - Stop will be dedicated in July. All work is progressing according to schedule. I assure you that there will be delays with us - says Urszula Podraza, a spokesman for the Krakow airport.

For the construction of the railway in Balice airport is responsible, not the railway company. The cost of the investment is 14.5 million net. The European Union in this project makes 6.7 million. (Google translate)























































More photos :

http://krakow.naszemiasto.pl/artyku...a-finiszu-zdjecia,3301855,artgal,t,id,tm.html :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow Fast Tram 



sprenzynaKRK said:


> 15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

sprenzynaKRK said:


> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

broman said:


> to jeszcze krakow.gazeta.pl


 :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Podwale street reconstruction


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow Fast Tram (photos by kasiyoni)


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nowax said:


> Podwale street reconstruction


I guess that city has taken seriously on tram upgrading:cheers:


----------



## 840593 (May 7, 2011)

^^ It's worth noticing that after reconstruction there will be only one direction for cars. There will be a bike-path in the place of former road.


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

That is how you make city friendly for public transportation, bikers and pedestrians... not just for cars.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow Airport - New Train Station










More photos :
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.821965697878325.1073741859.186565514751683&type=1


----------



## Rumours (Mar 16, 2015)

rakcancer said:


> That is how you make city friendly for public transportation, bikers and pedestrians... not just for cars.



Yes-this is how it should be. But you need to have proper infrastructure first. 

Krakow dramatically needs III bypas construction-according to recent news it will be finished around 2030...


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

^^
I hope _Rumours_ this is not only a rumours  and can happen much faster...


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

that makes no sense waiting 15 years to build the rest of the ring road of a major city suffering from traffic congestion. sounds like someone is trying to be dramatic....2020-2022 is a more likely completion date.


----------



## londonzooy (Mar 31, 2015)

;-)


----------



## Rumours (Mar 16, 2015)

Urbanista1 said:


> that makes no sense waiting 15 years to build the rest of the ring road of a major city suffering from traffic congestion. sounds like someone is trying to be dramatic....2020-2022 is a more likely completion date.



You are sure what I'm talking about? I'm not talking about motorway/expressway ring road (IV ring road). 

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obwodnice_Krakowa


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KST (Fast Tram photos by kasiyoni :cheers: 3.04.2015)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5. 









6.









7. 









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Podwale street reconstruction



iloveKrakow said:


> 9.04.2015,
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Byku said:


>


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow Airport new train station



sprenzynaKRK said:


> 393.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

Qaromi said:


> ^^ It's worth noticing that after reconstruction there will be only one direction for cars. There will be a bike-path in the place of former road.


Is the whole street around the Planty (from Podzamcze to Stradomska) going to look like this eventually or is it just this portion? Also, I hope that they replace the street lighting with something more interesting than what is seen in the visualisation above.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Is the whole street around the Planty (from Podzamcze to Stradomska) going to look like this eventually or is it just this portion? Also, I hope that they replace the street lighting with something more interesting than what is seen in the visualisation above.


Yes ,whole street around Planty 










BLUE - Zone C - (Limited parking zone)
GREEN - Zone B (Residential zone: Pedestrian right of way)
RED - Zone A (Pedestrian and Bicycle traffic only)
VIOLET - No entry
PINK DOTS - Bike path
ARROW - Car traffic direction

http://www.gazetakrakowska.pl/artyk...zacji-ruchu-w-centrum-krakowa-sonda,id,t.html


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KST - (Krakow Fast Tram)



kasiyoni said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aislinnek (Nov 23, 2014)

Nowax said:


> Yes ,whole street around Planty


That's an old conception. Actual project contain everything from crossroad Piłsudskiego/Straszewskiego to Plac Matejki/Basztowa And renovation is divided on 3 steps (Piłsudskiego - Karmelicka, Karmelicka - Długa and Długa - Pl. Matejki). But everone hopes that it's only beggining.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New photos from : www.fotozajezdnia.pl :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Podwale street reconstruction.



sprenzynaKRK said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KST (Fast Tram) Wielicka-Lipska section



kasiyoni said:


>


----------



## 1993matias (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a question, as there is some new tram running around - 3060. It looks like your standard GT8S with a new front slapped on, very weird. What is the story behind? Was it in a crash? Is it a prototype of a modernisation? Or something completely different?


----------



## chauffeur (Oct 6, 2012)

^^
GT8S, ex-Duesseldorf, modernised in 2012.
http://www.phototrans.eu/15,86634,73.html
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Düwag_GT8S


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow Airport new train station



kasiyoni said:


> 29.04.2015


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^

More photos :

https://plus.google.com/photos/101892363593366318627/albums/6143446123953499841?banner=pwa&sort=1


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

kokodak said:


> Straszewskiego/Podwale Street


 :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KST (Fast Tram) - Wielicka - Lipska section



kasiyoni said:


> 17.05.2015
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

kasiyoni said:


> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

kasiyoni said:


> 11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

kasiyoni said:


> 21.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

kasiyoni said:


> 31.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Podwale and Straszewskiego street reconstruction.



sprenzynaKRK said:


> 12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Byku said:


> Kilka zdzisiów:


...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow Airport - new train station



kasiyoni said:


> 16.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

kasiyoni said:


> 21.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

sprenzynaKRK said:


> 526.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KST (Fast Tram) - Wielicka - Lipska section



kasiyoni said:


> 11.06.2015


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow Airport new train station


----------



## 1993matias (Apr 21, 2013)

A quick question, how are the route changes after the opening of the new tram track? I see line 50 and 11 have switched a bit, and line 7 is very short (is it even worth it?). Anything else?


----------



## TranslatorPS (Oct 30, 2011)

#326

_Oh! Welcome back!  _
50 is gone off onto the estacade (and now runs 17 trams Mon-Fri and 9 weekends), the 11 is gone onto to the estacade as well (Mon-Sat it has interchanged workings with 23, ie. every lap the tram changes between 11 and 23 at Czerwone Maki), the 10 has been cut to Łagiewniki like it used to run in the years gone past. 7 and 12 switched their eastern termini around (and I still will keep on saying that they should be numbered 47 and 42 respectively) and, noteworthily, at this stage the 7 has returned to its 1968-1984 routing (well, and the bigger part of its 1968-2007 routing as well). 9 also has been kicked off Starowiślna onto the estacade. The 19 has now started running via the tunnel but at the same time has been shortened to Dworzec Towarowy. _I find it ironic for 19 to connect the main railway station and Borek Fałęcki directly as this used to be the rough connection served by bus 119 over sixteen years ago  _
All in all, there's also a few running-day changes (I believe 6 has regained its Sunday service, at the same time 23 has lost it) and minor fleet changes. Dig around the Polish Kraków tram topic for the schedules of the Krakowiak on 50, I posted them in my post #325.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

JanVL said:


> The railway station of the Krakow airport was opened together with a new terminal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Interactive tram stop in Krakow





































https://www.facebook.com/wwwKrakowPL/posts/1138355799525395


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

By 2020 Krakow will buy 100 new trams and 60 electric buses. 

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...ych-tramwajow-mpk-krakow-o-planach-50530.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/PESAbydgos...8537400560075/905757016171440/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

harpun said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Basztowa/Dunajewskiego street 



Mieteq said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Mieteq said:


> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Mieteq said:


> (22.20.2015)
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Byku said:


>


 ..


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/mpkkrakow/?fref=photo


----------



## Lw25 (Aug 6, 2014)

Basztowa and Dunajewskiego are now open, but trams only. Car part is still work in progress.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^


dorney said:


> ul. Basztowa


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Balsen said:


>


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

The Krakow branch of the company Mobilis started today Isuzu Citiport bus tests. Futuristic and little known in our region the vehicle debuted in the afternoon on a line number 142. In Krakow is to remain for about a week .(Google translate) :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I was hoping they would debut some more electric buses or even hydrogen-powered.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Urbanista1 said:


> I was hoping they would debut some more electric buses or even hydrogen-powered.


Solaris Bus & Coach has announced in a press release that it has signed with representatives of the Cracow City Transport (MPK Kraków) a contract for delivery of battery-powered buses. (02/11/2015)

Under the agreement, four completely emission-free and exceptionally quiet Solaris Urbino electric buses will be handed over by the Polish manufacturer to the capital of the Lesser Poland region.

According to the agreement, the Polish company will deliver four Solaris Urbino 8, 9 LE electric to Cracow before the end of July 2016 at the latest. These extremely quiet and clean buses will be fitted with 80 kWh batteries.

They can be topped up in two ways: through a traditional 20 kW plug-in connection located at the depot and by an innovative pantograph quick charging system. For this, a special charging station installed at Pawia Street will use energy from a tram traction power supply.

The four electric buses are to start running in regular passenger service in July next year. The line which will be operated by zero-emission vehicles leads to the very city center.

“The decision to purchase battery-powered buses is based on our care about the natural environment and clean air. Furthermore, we very much wish to provide passengers travelling with Cracow City Transport with the highest comfort,” said Rafał Świerczyński, CEO of MPK Kraków.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Bombardier NGT8














































Photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Pesa 2014N



harpun said:


> *..21* *..8.11.2015*


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

harpun said:


>


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl :cheers:


----------



## ukraroad (Jul 18, 2015)

Where did the first photo come from?


----------



## Lw25 (Aug 6, 2014)

ukraroad said:


> Where did the first photo come from?


Kocmyrzowska street.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Basztowa/Dunajewskiego street 



sprenzynaKRK said:


> 70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

sprenzynaKRK said:


> 80.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Video from the same area:


----------



## 1993matias (Apr 21, 2013)

Nowax said:


> ..


Will they fix the little jog at the intersection at some point? Because the trams seem to have to slow down quite a bit to pass it, which kinda sucks...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^^

Don't worry , will be fixed when the next section will be rebuilt , this is because one road lane has been converted into a bicycle path (foto 1 before , foto 2 after) , tram line has been moved away from each other, because the trams could not pass on bends (foto 3.)(google translator )

1









2









3


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Polish railways thread:



Hamster333 said:


> *Kraków Płaszów:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Tomeyk said:


>


..


----------



## ukraroad (Jul 18, 2015)

Dunajewskigo str. open. Send photos of it


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^

http://lovekrakow.pl/galeria/autobusy-wrocily-na-dunajewskiego-zdjcia_2247.html


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

140 years of public transport in Krakow 1875 - 2015 :cheers:



dorney said:


>


..


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

Nowax said:


> 140 years of public transport in Krakow 1875 - 2015 :cheers:
> 
> ..












https://www.flickr.com/photos/yacek_krk/


----------



## ukraroad (Jul 18, 2015)

How many PESA trams are yet to be delivered? How will they be spread on the lines?


----------



## 0tomek0 (Apr 8, 2013)

ukraroad said:


> How many PESA trams are yet to be delivered? How will they be spread on the lines?


11 still to be delivered.

They shall be seen on lines 4, 50, 24 and 52.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

KST (Fast tram) - new bridge illumination :



toudiarz said:


> More photos :
> http://www.gazetakrakowska.pl/artyk...a-rozswietlona-zdjecia,16513500,id,t,zid.html


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Solaris will deliver 60 buses to Krakow


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/krakow-inaugurates-tram-workshop.html
> 
> *Kraków inaugurates tram workshop*
> 12 Jan 2016
> ...


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Nowax said:


> Solaris will deliver 60 buses to Krakow


What is the exact model and price for this order?


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

71,7 mln zł. I think it's the Urbino 12.

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/wiadomosci/solaris-dostarczy-60-autobusow-do-krakowa-51039.html


----------



## bagercho (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes, that's the new generation Urbino.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

All photos from : www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

..



Kubael said:


> No i jedzie kolejny Krakowiak  Swoją drogą po tej stronie ulicy to strasznie nieprzyjazne pieszym miejsce - jak zresztą całe to skrzyżowanie
> 
> Kraków by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Balice Airport train station


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/mpkkrakow/...439364835801/1127053553974372/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

115 years of electrified trams in Krakow














































https://www.facebook.com/mpkkrakow/...439364835801/1136357083044019/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Krakow is going to buy 20 electric buses, including 3 articulated ones. 

Earlier this year the city bought 60 Solaris buses and 12 hybrid Solaris buses

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...sy-elektryczne-kupuje-20-kolejnych-51594.html


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Bombardier NGT6














































Pesa 2014N










Photos from : www.fotozajezdnia.pl :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New Solaris Urbino for Krakow



Maciek2207 said:


>


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New Solaris Urbino for Krakow


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New Solaris Electric










fejsbukowego profilu MPK Kraków


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New Solaris Urbino


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New Solaris Urbino (9 delivered from 60)


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Solaris Urbino Electric



Wypalacz Rafał;134709178 said:


> Z fejsbuka Fotozajezdni


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Jasq said:


>


...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

mpaw82 said:


>


...


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

20 new electric Solaris buses for Krakow.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Autumn in Krakow







































Photos from : www.fotozajezdnia.pl


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...w/view/eu-tram-funding-agreements-signed.html



> POLAND: Implementing agency Centre for EU Transport Projects signed agreements with two tram operators on December 6 allocating EU funds, subject to approval by the European Commission.
> MPK Kraków is to receive 124·9m złoty to support its 314·4m złoty purchase of 35 low-floor trams. These would be 32 to 35 m long, each with capacity for at least 225 passengers. Two prototypes are to be equipped for up to 3 km of off-wire operations, so that trams do not get stuck on neutral sections of the network.
> A tender for up to 50 trams has attracted bids from Newag, Pesa, Škoda Transportation and a consortium led by Stadler and including Solaris. The 35 trams from the base order are expected to be delivered in 2019-20.
> Tramwaje Warszawskie is to receive 114m złoty towards its 233·8m złoty project to build two extensions in the capital. Both the 2·1 km route in Białołęka district and the 2·4 km in Wola would include interchanges with the city’s expanding metro network.
> This package also envisages the purchase of 10 bidirectional low-floor trams up to 33 m long with capacity for 230 passengers.


regards, Ghostpoet


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_More photos on my website : http://www.globalphotos.org/krakow-tram.htm _


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

12 new Solaris Urbino Hybrid in Krakow










https://www.facebook.com/kmk.krakow/


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Mogilskie Roundabout


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Photos from www.fotozajezdnia.pl ^^


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Gatsby said:


>


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Photos from : www.fotozajezdnia.pl :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

First Solaris Urbino for Krakow from 77 ordered.


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Great looking bus stops in Krakow. Very similar to stained glass paintings found in many of Krakow's churches (Stanislaw Wyspianski's window in Franciscan Church for example).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanisław_Wyspiański


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New bus recovery vehicle



misiek17 said:


>


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Bombardier (blue) + Newag (red)


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Kocmyrzowskie Roundabout



misiek17 said:


>


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Jasq said:


> : http://www.psmkms.krakow.pl/index.p...aje-znow-jezdza-wzdluz-ulicy-ujastek-mogilski


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New Parking P+R for 170 cars in Kurdwanow



jaszczur90 said:


>


----------



## Nowohucianka (Dec 4, 2015)

JloKyM said:


> Just as a comparison with the electric buses - how much did Krakow pay for these 77 Solaris 18 buses?


For 7 year lease agreement MPK would pay 120.8 million PLN (about 28.2 million Euro)


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Westerplatte Street reconstruction.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Basztowa street reconstruction














































http://lovekrakow.pl/galeria/tu-tory-juz-sie-nie-wybrzusza-zdjecia_3554.html


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^



sprenzynaKRK said:


> 147.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

sprenzynaKRK said:


> 154.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Photos from : www.fotozajezdnia.pl :cheers:


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Basztowa Street reconstruction



Jasq said:


> 02/11/2017


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^



Wypalacz Rafał;143566148 said:


> Remont Basztowej 1 Kraków 19lis2017 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> Zbliżenie na rozjazdy:
> Remont Basztowej 2 Kraków 19lis2017 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Jasq said:


> http://www.gazetakrakowska.pl/motofakty/a/krakow-koniec-remontu-ulicy-basztowej-tramwaje-wroca-na-swoje-trasy,12742198/


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Basztowa street



iloveKrakow said:


> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Beautifull and well done,certainly world class!


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New Parking P+R for 170 cars in Kurdwanow.



Jasq said:


> http://www.radiokrakow.pl/galerie/kurdwanow-otwarcie-pr/7/#gtop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Reconstruction of tram track to Pleszow.

https://www.wykop.pl/cdn/c3201142/comment_6bC0xm4hoMvArd2tHqgKyjcnkT2HwoGT.jpg (Red section)



sprenzynaKRK said:


> 161.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

sprenzynaKRK said:


> 174.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

sprenzynaKRK said:


> 198.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

sprenzynaKRK said:


> 204.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New P+R Biezanow


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Are cars allowed on the newly reconstructed Basztowa street?


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Amrafel said:


> Are cars allowed on the newly reconstructed Basztowa street?


Yes but only one way (red on the map , blue two way traffic)










The other direction is only for buses and bikes now.


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Stadler-Solaris to deliver 35 new trams to MPK Krakow

http://railcolornews.com/2018/01/17/pl-stadler-solaris-to-deliver-35-new-trams-to-mpk-krakow/


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow's Museum Line



Wypalacz Rafał;150698383 said:


> Linia B 1 Kraków 22lip2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> Linia B 2 Kraków 22lip2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> Linia B 3 Kraków 22lip2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

86 Mercedes buses for Krakow



Jasq said:


> http://krakow.naszemiasto.pl/artykul/zdjecia/nowe-autobusy-dla-mpk-86-mercedesow-wyjedzie-na-ulice,4801917,artgal,35375843,t,id,tm,zid.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

What was the price per unit ?


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Klausenburg said:


> What was the price per unit ?


Kraków’s transport services provider MPK received 86 Mercedes-Benz buses. The 12-meter long buses were ordered several weeks ago from EvoBus Poland. The purchase of 56 buses with engines complying with Euro 6 standards has been co-financed under the EU project (11,4 mln € ). The remaining 30 buses, which have innovative hybrid engines, were taken in a financial lease (11,6 mln € )


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Stadler and Solaris Bus & Coach will deliver 35 trams for Krakow in 2020


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^



skejl said:


> 292288127
> 
> (http://lovekrakow.pl/aktualnosci/mpk-zaprezentowalo-nowe-tramwaje-dla-krakowa_27353.html)


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Volvo 7900 Hybrid



Wypalacz Rafał;152951730 said:


> Parada autobusów 14 Kraków 07paź2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> Parada autobusów 15 Kraków 07paź2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Open day and buses parade.



Wypalacz Rafał;152951552 said:


> Parada autobusów 01 Kraków 07paź2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> Parada autobusów 02 Kraków 07paź2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow to launch tender for 40 new trams

https://www.railwaypro.com/wp/krakow-to-launch-tender-for-40-new-trams/


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Jasq said:


> * T4*
> http://www.radiokrakow.pl/galerie/prezentacja-odrestaurowanego-wagonu-tramwajowego-t4-z-lat-50-xx-wieku/1/


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krolewska street reconstruction.



Jasq said:


> http://krakow.naszemiasto.pl/artykul/trwa-przebudowa-trasy-tramwajowej-do-bronowic-zdjecia,4941500,artgal,t,id,tm.html


...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^



sprenzynaKRK said:


> 66.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

sprenzynaKRK said:


> 75.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

sprenzynaKRK said:


> 84.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

^^



Jasq said:


> http://www.radiokrakow.pl/galerie/przebudowa-ulicy-krolewskiej-w-krakowie/1/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakowska street reconstruction



Wypalacz Rafał;157781178 said:


> Remont Krakowskiej 1 Kraków 23mar2019 flickr by Rafał Kurtyka, on Flickr
> 
> Remont Krakowskiej 2 Kraków 23mar2019 flickr by Rafał Kurtyka, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Jasq said:


> *Piłsudskiego Bridge*
> http://lovekrakow.pl/galeria/most-pilsudskiego-pod-warstwa-folii-bedzie-jak-nowy-zdjecia_4205.html


..


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

dorney said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## chauffeur (Oct 6, 2012)

Cracow vintage trams 



Wypalacz Rafał;160429402 said:


> Jeśli chodzi o tabor historyczny, to dziś w zajezdni Nowa Huta było "eNkowo"
> 
> Zajezdnia Nowa Huta 1 Kraków 04lip2019 Flickr by Rafał Kurtyka, on Flickr
> 
> ...





Wypalacz Rafał;160430046 said:


> Do 1988, ale wyłącznie w wersji zmodernizowanej, jednokierunkowej - czyli jak wagony #20 i #511 ze zdjęć.
> 
> Dobrze, czas na kolejne zdjęcia - tym razem z premierowego przejazdu po Nowej Hucie, najpierw pod Kombinatem:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Bombardier NGT8 Tram


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Tram SGP/Lohner E1+c3


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New Stadler Solaris tram for Krakow under construction :



kubuspsk said:


> from: https://www.facebook.com/mpkkrakow/?tn-str=k*F


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Bronowicka , Królewska and Karmelicka Street reconstruction.



dorney said:


>


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

dorney said:


>


...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakow's Museum Line



Dziad Smietnikowy said:


>


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Bronowicka , Królewska and Karmelicka street reconstruction :



jabbypanda said:


> Samochodziki wróciły na przebudowywany ciąg Podchorążych, Królewska, Bronowicka
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dorney said:


> Remont ul. Karmelickiej. 11 września 2019 r. - idziemy od strony Teatru Bagatela do pl. Inwalidów
> 1. skrzyżowanie z ul. Garbarską
> 
> 
> ...


Krakowska and Starowislna street reconstruction :



Wypalacz Rafał;162371730 said:


> Ale do nich za moment dojdziemy - najpierw ulica Dietla i kolejne nowe słupy trakcyjne:
> 
> Remont Krakowskiej 1 Kraków 17wrz2019 by Rafał Kurtyka, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Modernization of the cross-city line



PrzeZ said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.
> ...


Krakow agglomeration rail - network :

https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Szybka_Kolej_Aglomeracyjna_w_Aglomeracji_Krakowskiej


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Stadler sole bidder for Kraków tram contract*










_POLAND: MPK Kraków announced on September 17 that it had received one bid for a contract to supply up to 60 low-floor trams. The sole bidder was a consortium of Stadler Polska and Stadler Środa, whose bid of 619·3m złoty was above MPK’s estimate of 554·7m złoty.

The tender specifies trams at least 32 m long with air-conditioning, ticket machines and a passenger-counting system. Two of the fleet are to be equipped with technology to enable catenary-free operation in case of power failure, and the others are to have provision to retrofit this.

Stadler is due to begin deliveries of 50 trams to Kraków at the start of 2020. These were ordered under a framework contract signed in January 2018 with a consortium of Stalder and Solaris; since then Stadler has acquired the tram business of Solaris and this is now Stadler Środa._

https://www.railwaygazette.com/vehicles/stadler-sole-bidder-for-krakow-tram-contract/54596.article


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Bronowicka , Królewska and Karmelicka street reconstruction



Jasq said:


> źródlo


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakowska Street reconstruction



fluder said:


> *Krakowska:*
> 
> 
> P_20191013_170317 by Fluder F, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

Krakowska Street reconstruction



Wypalacz Rafał;164307892 said:


> Remont Dietla 1 Kraków 20lis2019 by Rafał Kurtyka, on Flickr
> 
> Remont Dietla 2 Kraków 20lis2019 by Rafał Kurtyka, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

1 from 50 Stadler Tango tram arrived 



ponton said:


> https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/...-od-stadlera-na-krakowskich-torach-63364.html


----------



## KrakowNH (Dec 30, 2019)

First tests



DaroKRK said:


>


----------



## KrakowNH (Dec 30, 2019)

^^



Jasq said:


> Video
> 
> 383977258
> 
> https://lovekrakow.pl/galeria/lajkonik-noca-zwiedza-miasto-zdjecia-video_4560.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

https://www.railwaygazette.com/vehi...peration-demonstrated-in-krakow/55785.article

*Automated tram operation demonstrated in Kraków*
13 February 2020




























POLAND: Kraków city transport operator MPK has demonstrated what it said was the first automated operation of a tram in Poland, with no driver in the cab and an onboard computer controlling the speed and when and where the vehicle started, stopped and opened and closed its doors.

The Newag 126N tram carried guests including Mayor Jacek Majchrowski from Muzeum Narodowe to the Cichy Kącik terminus and back on the night of January 27-28

...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

second (out of 50) Stadler Tango tram in Krakow :





































source : [Kraków] Tramwaje w Grodzie Kraka


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Work continues on rail quadrupling between Kraków Główny and Kraków Płaszów:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

new stadler tram in Krakow :
































































source : Tramwaj Lajkonik na ulicach miasta [ZDJĘCIA]

modernization of streets and tram line on krakowska and starowislna streets :




























source : [Kraków] Przebudowa ulic Krakowskiej i Starowiślnej



Wypalacz Rafał said:


> Kilka kolejnych zdjęć, zrobionych przy okazji krótkiego spaceru do sklepu...
> 
> Remont Krakowskiej 1 Kraków 28mar2020 by Rafał Kurtyka, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------

